# Such a bad afternoon!!!



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Went hunting this afternoon as I have been for the past 7 days. Been seeing deer every afternoon just nothing in bow range. So I climb into my bow stand back in the oak flat everything is right for a good hunt. 
So I'm sitting there and here she comes a big fat old doe walking right down the perfect trail. She gets at 10 yards broadside I start to draw back and BAM!!!! The blanking string snaps at the cam!!!!
Earlier on the week my bow took a dive off my 15ft bow stand. After that I took it home shot it 30 times just fine everything was great didn't even knock my pins off. 
But for some reason it let go when I was looking at my first deer of the season!!!
Now I have to start all over and just pray that my cams/limbs are ok!!
Just sucks and don't really have the money to buy a new bow if anything is jacked up.
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

I got into bow hunting 2 years ago and the guy at the bow shop warned me that bow hunting can be the most frustrating thing and I've found that to be true. For some reason I still love doing it. That doe sure had a lucky day!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Just be glad you weren't hurt. With the amount of tension on modern bows that thing could have taken half your face off.

Sorry for the troubles. Hope you're able to get it fixed and get back out there.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I did take a little slap across the face but not very bad. Looked the bow over and the is a small chip in one of the limbs. 
I'm going to take it to the shop and see just how bad it is 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Rubberducky, I feel your pain. I do not know what kind of bow you shoot or your draw length, but I have a very well conditioned bowtech tomcat that you are more than welcome to if yours need more work than you are willing to put into it right now. It's 60-70# @30 inches with a brand new string on it ready to hunt. I am in Crosby. Let me know

I might even have shorter mods for it. I will need to see


----------

